# platies and dwarf puffers



## roborovski (Jul 29, 2008)

i have a 10 gal tank with 4 dwarf platies could i add 2 dwarf puffers to the mix? would the platies be okay with marin salt?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The platies might be able to acclimate to the salt, but they will not acclimate to the dwarf puffers beaks. Tasty meal. 

I would not do it. Make a tank dedicated to the puffers


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Dwarf puffers are too aggressive and nippy. Your platies would be killed. Especially in such a small tank.


----------



## roborovski (Jul 29, 2008)

is the website i looked at wrong then, they said dwarf puffers were peaceful


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, that website would be wrong. Also, DPs do not require any salt.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Dwarf puffers are very nasty little fella's and are pure freshwater salt will kill them


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've noticed a discrepancy in some websites' description. They also vary in their name, which initially fooled me. 
Example

Basically, this site calls them Pea Puffers, though they are the same species as DP's listed elsewhere. They indirectly group them with other brackish puffers, which is also wrong. This site never actually says whether it is brackish or fresh, so one would assume that they are the same as other puffers....wrong. They also say they make great tank-mates with other fish, as well as the same species, again wrong.

They are somewhat more friendly, in that you can have more than one in a tank, but I would certainly not classify them as a community fish.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

roborovski said:


> is the website i looked at wrong then, they said dwarf puffers were peaceful


I guess that you could say that they're peaceful if in a species tank, kinda.


----------

